# ISO recommendation for bowl for cakes



## newdawn (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello, 
I'm confused about which bowl to buy for making my Christmas cake. With years i had a very good Pyrex bowl. Last year I bought one of those earthenware types in Aldi, I use a hand mixer but when I was putting the mix into the tin I noticed all the white  coating had come off the inside of the bowl. So what would you all suggest. I already have a large plastic bowl for breadmaking.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2016)

All my bowls are stainless steel.  The only other material I would consider is glass.  Both are heat safe, non-reactive and durable.  I would avoid plastic and ceramic.


----------



## newdawn (Nov 22, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> All my bowls are stainless steel.  The only other material I would consider is glass.  Both are heat safe, non-reactive and durable.  I would avoid plastic and ceramic.



Thank you for replying. Yes I was worried about ingredients reacting with the plastic.


----------

